# Mr J Schitt



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

*WHO IS JACK SCHITT???*

For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt? We find 
ourselves at a loss when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt!' 
Well, thanks to my genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an 
intellectual way.

Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer 
magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep N. Schitt Inc.
They had one son, Jack. In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The 
deeply religious couple produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva 
Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins Deep Schitt and Dip 
Schitt. Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb 
Schitt, a high school dropout.

After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt 
later married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them, 
she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt 
Sherlock. Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced 
a son with a rather nervous disposition named Chicken Schitt. Two of 
the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable 
throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a 
dual ceremony. The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the 
Schitt-Happens nuptials. The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, 
Byrd,and Horse.

Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world. After a 
nearly fateful affair with an Arab girl from the Mustapha Crap family 
he recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.

Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

I know some of these people.......I definately work with Fulla !! :lol: :lol:


----------

